# Baling - Romance and Adventure -0.99.



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Why would two teenage boys want to break into an old chapel now used as a tractor storage shed?
What does a key hidden in the lining of a Civil War jacket lead to?
Baling will take you on a summer adventure. The countryside is all but quiet......


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I just read this. EXCELLENT book.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you so much!  I am smiles all over.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Reviews for Baling have been coming in and are almost making me blush! Please stop by and take a look to see if you might enjoy this novel for the young at heart.

Carol Hanrahan


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I love YA books! Thanks for posting this, I just downloaded it!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

This is the first book my cousin read on her "loaner" kindle and she loved it as well, I have not read it, will soon though.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Angela,
I hope you enjoy Baling!  Let me know!
Carol Hanrahan


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Reviews for Baling have been coming in and are almost making me blush! Please stop by and take a look to see if you might enjoy this novel for the young at heart.
> 
> Carol Hanrahan


Thanks it sounds good. I just downloaded it.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Anne,
Thanks for giving Baling a try! Have a good day!
Carol Hanrahan


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Hello!
> My YA novel, Baling, is available on Kindle for 0.99.
> Although written for young adults, those young at heart may also enjoy it!
> Please stop by and take a look, and maybe pick up a great bargain!
> ...


I just bought your book too Carol. I'll let you know what an old man thinks. 
jp


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

JP,
I would certainly like to know how you enjoyed Baling. 
Thanks!
Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Anju No. 469,
Did your cousin enjoy Baling?  I'd love to hear.
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, Carol,
I just got a sample of Baling to read on my iTouch. I have a lot of books and samples lined up to read first, but Baling sounds like a good read. I love mysteries and I don't mind reading YA books. My book, Night Camp, is for children aged 10 and up.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi LC,
Thanks for trying Baling.  Another reader purchased it for his iTouch and said the resolution was fine for reading it.  I was a little worried the screen size would make it difficult.  Please let me know what you think.
I'll check out Night Camp - sounds intriguing!
Carol


----------



## MinaNoir (Mar 30, 2009)

Carol,
          When I saw this post yesterday you had me very curious about your book so I sent a sample to my Kindle and I read it and just had to buy it! I am reading it and I am on around page 1000 and I am loving it!!! It reminds me of a book (The Ghost That Belonged To Me) that was turned into an old Disney movie (Child Of Glass) back in the 70's when I was growing up. Do you have anymore books out? Keep them coming they are great!! You are a very talented author!! MinaNoir


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

This was a a soft read, but I did enjoy it.  A break between sci-fi, thrillers, bodice rippers, and a fast read.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Anju No. 469,

I'm glad you enjoyed Baling.  It is nice to try something different now and again.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am working hard on getting Baling into print.  Lots to do, but I am excited to see the end result.
Kindle users will still reap the benefits of the bargain priced version at only 0.99.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Carol, I am starting your book this evening.
jp


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I got the sample.  I need to earn some more Amazon gc before I can buy some new goodies again!
My swagbucks almost has $10.... waiting patiently.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> Carol, I am starting your book this evening.
> jp


JP,
Thanks! I hope you enjoy Baling. Keep me posted.
Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy Day!  Just ordered, the Kindle2 for Mother's Day!  (ok, also for Father's day, we have to share...for now).
I will feel even more a part of these lovely boards!  I have to wait till Wednesday for delivery!


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Happy Day! Just ordered, the Kindle2 for Mother's Day! (ok, also for Father's day, we have to share...for now).
> I will feel even more a part of these lovely boards! I have to wait till Wednesday for delivery!


Girl you will be so addicted to your K2! Just wait! You may not see it coming, but I promise you it is, LOL!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Carol, I finished Baling last night and really enjoyed it.  Even though I'm a city boy from Joliet Illinois it brought me back to the time when I had the Summer off and unlimited possibilities.  It helped that the story seemed to take place in Illinois.  It's always good to remember the feeling you had when you saw that most beautiful girl....  Great Read   
jp


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> Carol, I finished Baling last night and really enjoyed it. Even though I'm a city boy from Joliet Illinois it brought me back to the time when I had the Summer off and unlimited possibilities. It helped that the story seemed to take place in Illinois. It's always good to remember the feeling you had when you saw that most beautiful girl.... Great Read
> jp


JP,
I'm so happy you enjoyed Baling! I grew up in Springfield, not so far from you, and yes, I did have southern Illinois in mind in writing it.
Thanks again - you've made my day!

Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

JP, 
It would be wonderful if you could post a review for Baling, if you have time!
  

Thanks!
Carol


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> JP,
> It would be wonderful if you could post a review for Baling, if you have time!
> 
> 
> ...


I have written a review and it's posted...
jp


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

JP,
Thanks ever so much!
I hope you have a great day!  

Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks to all who have read and posted reviews for Baling!
If you haven't checked it out please, please feel free to stop by and try the Kindle sample.

Thanks,
Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is a bit of what one reviewer had to say about Baling.

"Baling" is a great young adult novel suitable for all ages. After all, you're never too old to remember that first great summer.

Please stop by and check Baling out, and I hope you give it a try! 

Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Baling will soon be available in print! Kindle owners will still reap the benefits of purchasing Baling for the bargain price of 0.99.
Stop by and have a look and read the reviews.

Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thought I might as well include the snippet from Baling in here too, the first from the Author Snippet Challenge thread.

"This is weird weather," said John.
Trees bent from side to side, as though undecided if one way was better than another. Off to the west, a funnel cloud loosely formed, but as it reached for the ground, the ugly shape of it became precisely defined. Huge clouds of dust and debris were swept up into it, and it seemed to grow by the second.
By now, Nokie was barking and dancing around them.
Nick stared at the tornado, transfixed. Across two cornfields, it grew blacker, and the swirl of wind sucked everything up inside it. He was paralyzed. Why wasn't it moving? Didn't tornadoes move? With a sudden sickening in the pit of his stomach, he realized the twister was moving. It was heading directly at them.
"Get to the cellar. Hurry." Nick grabbed John by the collar, dumping over the trunk as he pulled his brother to his feet. His ears popped, and the air around him thinned.

Hope you enjoyed it!

Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My goal is to sell one more book by the end of the month -oops, that's today!  Please stop by and see if you might enjoy Baling!
It's a pretty clean book, I do have one bad word in there - but I won't tell you what it is!  
Or where it is!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Kindle owners are the best.  You have made my day!
I hope you have a good one!


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

I bought it, but not today.  I haven't read it yet, it's next in line, but when I do, I'll write a review.


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm game, buying it right now.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Wavesprite, (what a cool name)
Thanks for your previous purchase.  I hope you enjoy Baling!  A review would be very appreciated!

Lindalkcruise,
Thanks so much!  I hope you enjoy Baling too!  Let me know what you think.

Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Baling just received a new review, and I am all smiles!  Stop by and take a look - it's still a great bargain!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Just one klicked this baby.  Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Dori!  I'd love to hear from you, how you enjoyed Baling!
Carol


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I am enjoying Baling very much.  Probably about half way through.  The escapades are hiliarious and intriguing.  Read during the Koffee & Kindle  at Starbucks this morning.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Just bought my copy.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Just bought this book, its on my TBR list. Can't wait to get to it, thanks for the great price.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dori,
You just make me smile.  Wait, isn't that what clowns are 'sposed to do?  

Deb and koolmnbv,
Thanks for trying Baling.  Hope you enjoy!

Carol


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Just finished Baling.  It was a delightful read.  The trial and triumphs of these young boys on their summer at their aunt's farm were delightfully presented.  I migrated from Crossville, IL at the age of 10.  I spent a lot of time on my aunt's farm as a child.  Guess a soft read is my preference.  There was plenty of intrigue in this well spun yarn.

Congrats on your Kindle purchase.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, Dori.  So glad you enjoyed it!  Have a great day!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

drenee said:


> Just bought my copy. Thank you.
> deb


Thanks, Deb. Let me know how you like it.
Carol


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I just finished this book today and I thought it was a great book!!  Very well written and you kept the characters true to life.  I left a review for you, and I will be checking out future books by you for sure!!

Thanks!
Rachel


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rachel,
Thank you so much for the wonderful review!  I'm glad you enjoyed Baling! 

Carol


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

No problem!!  Do you have any more full length books in the works?

Rachel


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rachel,
Nothing ready for release yet.  I'm on a long marketing learning curve with Baling.


Still a bargain at 0.80!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yippeee!  Amazon.com has just listed the DTB version of Baling!  Ok, so no image yet, but it should show up soon!  All you dear Kindlers know what the cover looks like anyway.  and it's such a bargain as a Kindle book!


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Rachel,
> Nothing ready for release yet. I'm on a long marketing learning curve with Baling.
> 
> Still a bargain at 0.80!


Well you have a loyal reader for years to come anyway!! So I look forward to your next one, even if it is in a few years! LOL!! I may try some of the bedtime stories you have to read to my son while I wait.  

Rachel


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, back from a week hiking in Yosemite, and checking in here at Kindleboards.  Been missing y'all......


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Carol, did you get any ideas for a new book while you were hiking in "God's Country"!
jp


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

JP,
I did!  Another horse story of course.  You should see the mule trains going up the steep trails, laden with all kinds of stuff for the High Sierra camps.  Just a perfect place for disaster to strike!  I'll let you know how it comes along!
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

To paraphrase another author here on Kindleboards, If anyone would like to give Baling a try, you might just reduce me to tears of joy.
I think I will head over to the author snippet thread and post a bit from the book there.



Carol


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> To paraphrase another author here on Kindleboards, If anyone would like to give Baling a try, you might just reduce me to tears of joy.
> I think I will head over to the author snippet thread and post a bit from the book there.
> 
> 
> ...


I just bought a copy. But, realize that my TBR list is VERY long.

Oh, and please don't get tears in your keyboard; it's not good for it.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, RedAdept.  I really appreciate that you put me on your reading list!  

 It's ok, I have a box of kleenex here, to save the keyboard.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Carol--

I would buy it again if Amazon let me LOL!!

Rachel


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought long and hard about where to place my 500th post.  It only seems right to put it here, as this book is what brought me to the boards, even before I bought my K2.
Thanks to everyone I have met here and all you have taught me and shared with me.  Looking forward to the next 500 posts!
Jane Austen, here I come!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You made Jane Austen. . . .now you're aiming at Shakespeare.

Congrats!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You made Jane Austen. . . .now you're aiming at Shakespeare.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> I just noticed those "titles". Are they listed somewhere?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In the Forum Central section you'll find lots of tidbits about this little world of ours. 

Here's a link to the thread about the "stars": http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,325.0.html

Basically, the forum keeps track of posts and, by default, assigns titles like Newbie, Helper, Master, Hero. . . .or some other such not-very-meaningful words. Early on the decision was made to assign famous author names to the status points. At the time 1000 seemed like a lot but with Some people closing in on 10,000 it might actually be time to re-evaluate!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rachel,
Thanks so much for your kind words!  They make my day!

RedAdept,
Thanks for taking the time to read and review Baling!

Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Still a great summer read for only 1.00.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

The DTB (paperback)version is now available on Amazon!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

It looks good, Carol.  I 'tagged it'    I always liked that cover.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks mamiller!
The cover picture is looking off the front porch of my aunt's farm, the inspiration, if you will, for the book!  (Nobody loves that place more than I)
You can just make out the picket fence if you look hard enough.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's a little nudge before I go on vacation, as I won't be able to check in on a daily basis!
On the other hand, I will be eating fair food, (Illinois State Fair) like in the book, and hopefully standing on the front porch of my aunt's farm and taking in the view on the front cover!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Vacation come and gone - so quickly!  Now lots to catch up on, Kindleboards being high on the list of course!
Stop by and check out Baling - maybe pick up a great bargain!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's a snippet from Baling:

  “Hey, look outside,” John cut him off. “It’s kind of green out there.” 
  He leaned over and looked out the small window. They were high enough to have a good view of the countryside around them. All was still, but with an eerie greenness permeating the sky and clouds. A sudden crashing gust of wind hit the windowpane and the low clouds separated themselves from the higher ones, growing blacker. The rain began again in earnest, and as the wind picked up, its angle became more horizontal than vertical. The light in the ceiling sputtered and went dark. 
  “This is weird weather,” said John. 
  Trees bent from side to side, as though undecided if one way was better than another. Off to the west, a funnel cloud loosely formed, but as it reached for the ground, the ugly shape of it became precisely defined. Huge clouds of dust and debris were swept up into it, and it seemed to grow by the second.
  By now, Nokie was barking and dancing around them. 
  Nick stared at the tornado, transfixed. Across two cornfields, it grew blacker, and the swirl of wind sucked everything up inside it. He was paralyzed. Why wasn’t it moving? Didn’t tornadoes move? With a sudden sickening in the pit of his stomach, he realized the twister was moving. It was heading directly at them.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Still a bargain at 1.00.  Some good reviews.  Suitable for all ages.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I woke up this morning pleased to find another nice review for Baling!
(Doing a happy dance!)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My goodness - Kindleboards has so many new members! Hopefully some will stop by and check out Baling, and see if they might enjoy it!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This weekend, curl up with a good Kindle book!  Better yet, curl up with a good bargain Kindle book!  Baling might be just the ticket!
If any international Kindle users try Baling, please PM me!  I would love to hear from you!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Carol,

Seeing your post on the other thread reminded me that I had Baling, but hadn't read it yet. I started it last night and am so enjoying it. I was pulled right in. Thank you. 

And so your request doesn't get lost, here it is again:



Carol Hanrahan said:


> This weekend, curl up with a good Kindle book! Better yet, curl up with a good bargain Kindle book! Baling might be just the ticket!
> If any international Kindle users try Baling, please PM me! I would love to hear from you!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you, Karen!  Kind words that made my day!
What is it about the cooler weather that just makes one want to curl up with a good book?


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Absolutely, Carol! Once it gets cooler I want to make a pot of chili, light a fire, and hunker down with a good book. Of course, not having a fireplace makes the fire part tricky.   Still, if I had a fireplace that's what I would do.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> Absolutely, Carol! Once it gets cooler I want to make a pot of chili, light a fire, and hunker down with a good book. Of course, not having a fireplace makes the fire part tricky.  Still, if I had a fireplace that's what I would do.


Ohh, I like chili! Unfortunately, it's not cold enough here yet to have a fire in the fireplace. In fact, the really bad fires we had here in So. Cal. put the smokey smell in the air for so many days, that I haven't had a fire in the fireplace since, because I didn't want to smell the smoke.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I could go paint my bathroom, or browse Kindleboards.  Hmmm.  Such a choice.  Think I'll go pour myself another cup of tea and wander over to the Book Corner..............


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Enjoying some brisk sales this month.  Come by and check out Baling!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Celebrate the weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

For my 1,000th post - I can hardly believe it! - where else would I put it but here.  Many many thanks to all the wonderful Kindle owners who have purchased Baling.  Before I came to Kindleboards, Baling had, if I recall correctly, 1 sale in almost a year.  (Just a little depressing)  Now I have wonderful reviews, but more importantly, I've met all you wonderful people!  I bought my K2, accessories, and a few too many books due to all the suggestions here.  I've learned so many other things too, seen lots of pictures, got lots of recipes, eaten almost enough chocolate..... well, I could go on and on.  But tomorrow's Christmas and I have tons of things to do today!

Anyway, goodbye Jane.  Hello, Bill!  

Kindleboarders are the BEST!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations on reaching Shakespeare level, thank you for your contributions to KB and thank you for the enjoyable reading!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you, Intinst!  

Now I find I might have to go buy Quilter's Home magazine and quilt a Kindle cover!  See?  It never ends!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's hoping some new Kindle owners will stop by and check out Baling.  Although written as a YA novel, it seems most readers have been just regular adults.  Go figure......
Just click on the title in my signature to go to the page on Amazon.
BTW, Happy New Year!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ted is the name of the rooster.  He's a mean one.  He has long spurs that he won't hesitate to use on any unsuspecting interloper.  And you thought chickens were harmless.....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just got an email from Working Girl Reviews.  They are going to read and review Baling!  I don't know whether to dance a jig or bite my nails down to the quick...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Ted is the name of the rooster. He's a mean one. He has long spurs that he won't hesitate to use on any unsuspecting interloper. And you thought chickens were harmless.....


No... my brother was in Ag and had a rooster named Rosey who spurred me anytime I went out the back door when I was about 5-7 years old... I was scared to death of him!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A rooster named Rosey?    Was he a Rhode Island Red?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> A rooster named Rosey?  Was he a Rhode Island Red?


No... actually he was a beautiful Bantam with gorgeous orange and black/green feathers.

Like this one.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Haven't been near a computer for a couple of weeks, as I am visiting my Dad.  Enjoying winter in the Midwest though!
Hope you stop by and see if Baling might interest you!


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Your book sounds very interesting, just bought it!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Char, Thank you very much!  Please let me know how you like Baling.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's a little snippet from Baling.  The weekend is almost here!  Curl up with a good book and a cup of hot chocolate!



“I guess Aunt Jess likes cats,” John said.  He sat down on the steps and a nearby gray cat strolled over to him, arching her back. He reached over to stroke her.
  Two kittens came tearing around the side of the house, chasing each other. The one behind caught the other, and they tumbled together and came to a stop at Nick’s feet. They sat up and shook their heads, and began washing their faces with their paws. He laughed and stooped down to pick one up. It was gray and white, with big green eyes and a fuzzy tail. It looked at him and let out a funny mew. 
  “Hey, little fella.”  He rubbed his nose in the kitten’s neck.  “What’s your hurry?”
  John reached over and picked up the other one. It fit in the palm of his hand, and he held it up to inspect it. “So, are you a boy or a girl?”  He tickled the kitten’s tummy. “How do you tell?”
  “You ask Aunt Jess, that’s how you tell.” Nick turned around. “I don’t know where she got off to.”


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Carol,

I've always loved this cover!  I have Baling, but it's been on the dreaded TBR list.  It now just crept up to the tippy top.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, Maureen!  You made my day! 
Frightening how long those TBR lists can get.  They seldom grow shorter!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm pleased to announce that I will be giving away 3 free copies of Baling via GoodReads!
You can enter to win until Feb. 28. I hope you stop by and enter to win a free paperback!

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6585410-baling

(Thanks to Shelley Stout, author of Radium Halos, for helping me figure out the giveaway!)


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

My pleasure! 

Shelley


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Working Girl Reviews has posted a nice review for Baling! You can see it here: http://workinggirlreviews.wordpress.com/
And my Giveaway on GoodReads has ended!
What a wonderful way to end the month! I am all smiles!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is a little piece of the review for Baling from Working Girl Review:

I really enjoyed this story. The author has a lovely talent for describing the joy of country living. Indeed, the writing was so vivid I could almost smell Aunt Jess' chocolate cake baking in the oven, see the beauty of the starry night sky, and feel the soft whisper of the summer breeze. The story was very well paced, with a nice balance of action-packed scenes to keep the pages turning, and plenty of quiet moments where I could pause to savor the beauty of the landscape. The story is strong on family values, and is a refreshing reminder of life's simple pleasures.

You can read the whole review, and reviews of SO many other books at: http://workinggirlreviews.wordpress.com/


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's hoping you find a good book this weekend!
And a little snippet from Baling, hopefully to whet your 1-click button fingers! 

    Nick hopped up on the flatbed wagon alongside John. Sweat was already rolling down his back in the June heat, and as he pulled on his thick leather gloves, he glanced up at a cloudless sky. It was only 9:30 in the morning. 
  Perfect weather for baling hay, Aunt Jess had told them at breakfast. Now she was perched on her John Deere, her straw hat, a bit ragged around the edges, bouncing on her head. The tractor pulled the wagon they were on and the baler that raked the hay, bound it, and pushed it up to them. Their job was to haul each bale onto the flatbed and neatly pile them up as they drove around the field. 
  Aunt Jess gunned the tractor engine, jolting him and John off balance. She turned and gave them a wicked smile, then steered to the alfalfa field. Once there, Nick jumped down and turned on the baler, like Aunt Jess had shown him earlier. Long sharp fingers started grabbing for the hay that had been cut days ago, then neatly raked into one long winding snake coursing through the field. The musky sweetness of the hay mingled with the tractor’s diesel fumes. 
  John seized the first bale as it came grinding through the baler. He heaved it up and struggled to turn around and keep his balance all at the same time. He more or less waddled to the back of the wagon and thumped it down. Nick grabbed the second bale and hauled it back to set next to the first, grinning at his brother. He wanted him to think this was easy. 
  “Bet I can buck more bales today than you,” John said. “In fact, I bet you three nights of drying dishes.” 
  “That’s a bet you’re going to lose,” Nick said. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy Day!  Now only 0.99!  A bargain for your Kindle!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I've been wanting to try this. Yay!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I bought it...  sounds like the kind of southern lit that I'll really like!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank You Dana and Archer!  I hope you enjoy it!  Baling just received a nice review from one of the GoodReads winners.  "A trip into youth of days gone by.I didn't want to put it down and didn't want it to end. Great reading."


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks to Ed and Greg for featuring Baling on The Indie Spotlight! It's a great site for indie authors!
http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=751


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Baling is still a bargain at 0.99!
Come taste life in the country for a summer!  Esp. if you have Spring Fever!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Need to try something lighthearted? Baling might just suit you and your Kindle!
As always, 0.99. Not a bad bargain!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks to J. Anderson, author of Healing Touch and Jason and Me, for adding Baling to her Listmania list of Free or Cheap Kindle Romances! Her kindness has had a nice effect on my sales!

Spring is in the air - come check out Baling - a great deal read for 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If you remember one perfect summer, Baling might bring a smile to your face!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Start Mother's Day Weekend with a good book!
Baling is a light summer read, just a touch of romance.  Hopefully it will bring a smile to you!!!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello from the Student Union at the beautiful U of I campus!  A drizzly day here.  No computer while visiting my Dad, so I haven't been able to check up on Kindleboards at all!
Being here makes me want to go back to college - sort of!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Still a great price on Baling!  A summer romantic adventure!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Nick and John get dumped at their aunt's house in the country, to help her bale hay all summer.  They are quite unhappy about it, certain that the summer will be the most boring time they have ever encountered.  Then things start to happen.  A key hidden in the jacket lining of a Civil War uniform - what can that lead to?  Their adventure begins.  Spend some of your summer with them!  
Still 0.99, for a while longer....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Why would Nick and John steal into a rundown chapel that serves as a storage shed for farm implements (ie tractors)?  Will they get caught?  Find out for only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Still a great summer beach read. Or hammock read. Or under a shady tree read. It's your summer - you pick!


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

I think I'll read it with my feet up, cold beer in hand, while the steaks cook on the bar-b-que. Mmmmm.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I just one-clicked!  Sounds like a great summer get-away!

With all the new indie books I've bought lately, it might be NEXT summer before I get to it!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Scott, I hope your beer and steaks are great!  And I hope you enjoy Baling!  Thanks!

Travelgirl, Oh no!  Your TBR list sounds as long as mine!  Thanks!

Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

"Bailing is a delightful yarn of a country summer for two city teenage brothers. The trials and triumphs of their time on the farm are well written and there is plenty of intrigue to keep you hitting the next page button. I would recommend this book to any young adult or a young at heart adult."

This was one of the first reviews Baling received.


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

This must be one of my absolute, all time, favorite books available on kindle that I have not read or got because I don't have a kindle (carol, that sort'a what u wanted me to say..) 

Kidding carol... congratulations on the comments and reviews, I've heard a few myself over at the other commune, about what a great read 'Baling' is.

That one about the horses fighting crime on weekends sounds like something, tho.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think I'll read it again for the Summer, it's almost time for the Fair!!!!
jp


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, JP!  I was just back visiting, and yes, the State Fair begins this weekend!  So I'll miss it and all the wonderful junk food too!
The train ride to Chicago was gorgeous, through all the cornfields and soybean fields as the sun was setting.  Just idyllic!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

One reviewer wrote, "Baling" is a great young adult novel suitable for all ages. After all, you're never too old to remember that first great summer. 

Only 2.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A pleasant read for the Dog Days of Summer!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Now on sale for 2.39!  Just for you bargain hunters!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Baling is still priced at 2.39 by Amazon.  Stop by and check it out, maybe download the free sample.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I wonder how long Amazon will keep Baling at the reduced price?
2.39 - not a bad deal!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's a snippet from Baling.  This was the part responsible for the 1-star review.  The reader was incensed that wildlife was getting killed off for no good reason.  I can fully appreciate that point of view - in fact my DD would probably feel the same way, being the animal rights activist that she is.  Sigh.  Oh well, can't please everyone! 



Boom. 
  Nick jumped from his bed, every hair on him standing straight up. What happened? Where was he? It took a moment for him to remember. A light from below his window made a warm orange glow, and he ran over to look out. 
John appeared at his side at the same time, saying, “What was that?”
  They looked out the window, down to the porch below. A dark figure stepped from the shadows into the light. It was Aunt Jess, holding a shotgun at her hip, smoke lazily coming from the barrel, pointing at the smoke house.  Why she was shooting her own cats?
  “Sorry, boys.”  Aunt Jess looked up to the window.  “I didn’t mean to scare you.”
  “What happened?” John called down to her.
  “A raccoon. I heard him rummaging around in there. He was after the cat food.”
  “Did you kill him?”
  “Killed him all right.  He’d be after my chickens next.” She opened the screen door and let Nokie out.
  “Can we see?” Nick asked.
  “Come on down. Don’t know how much is left of him though.”


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Still 2.39! Stop by and maybe pick up a bargain. 

Read a sample of Baling!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the 1-Star review, unfortunately "Real Life" does not please everyone.  As an author you have to write it as you see it! Keep on writting... 
jp


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, JP!  You are a true gem!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Time for a weekly nudge for Baling.  Better sales this month than the past couple of months, but still no rhyme or reason, as sales occur most randomly!  No complaints!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is what one reader had to say about Baling!

Carol Hanrahan's "Baling" is a wonderfully written coming of age story about two boys who are sent to their old aunt's farm for the summer to bale hay (hence the title). Thankfully, that's not all they'll do that summer. 

Indeed, it ends up being a summer filled with adventure, mystery, rivalries, and even first love. It's a well-worn formula, but Hanrahan infuses it with life by creating page-turning situations and characters the reader can truly care about. 

By the end of the novel, you'll be just as disappointed as the boys are about the summer winding down. 

"Baling" is a great young adult novel suitable for all ages. After all, you're never too old to remember that first great summer.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Off to visit my Dad for Thanksgiving and get a little taste of winter too, in the Midwest.  We hit up my favorite restaurants:  MaidRite Sandwich Shop, Steak N Shake, and for the best fried catfish around, The Old Luxembourg Inn, which is a pretty old place.  My Dad says it was in business before he went off to WWII!  And we are going to watch The Pacific too, since he served there in the war.  
Oh yeah, back on topic - if you need a good book to read after all that turkey, stuffing, and pumpkin pie, download a sample from Baling and see if it might be a good match for you!
Have a safe, great holiday!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Are you getting a Kindle for a YA reader for the holidays? Give Baling a try!

Read a sample of Baling!

Still a great deal for only 2.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Baling just received a glowing 4-star review!  What a nice bump for the week!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Well deserved!  Merry Christmas, Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you mamiller!  I hope new Kindle owners check out Baling!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's wishing all Kindle owners a Happy, Healthy New Year!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Curl up with a good book this weekend!  And if you're looking for something to read, here is a snippet from Baling.  I hope you enjoy it!


  He poked his head out of a small part of the bottom of the broken window.  She was crouched below them.
  “You just about scared me to death,” he said.  Before she could answer, a car approached, its muffler in sad need of replacement.  “Shhhh, I think someone’s coming.”
  She ran over to the side of the chapel and looked around towards the road.  The car’s headlights flashed past her head, the low rumble of the engine slowed.  Instead of passing by, the car rolled to a stop.  Had the driver seen the flashlight shining around and stopped to find out what it was?  He grabbed the flashlight from John and turned it off.  Geez, they were going to get caught red-handed.  How could they ever explain this, after Mrs. Wagner had already told them to stay away from the property?
  The moments dragged on.  The car engine continued to idle, its headlights pointing directly at the chapel. As if in bright sunshine, the stained glass windows came alive with all their color at the front of the chapel.  The door, partly ajar, was outlined with light too.  A silhouetted figure stepped from the car and approached.  Any second now, Mrs. Wagner would open the chapel door and yell at them to get out.  When the chapel door did open, he and John sank down into the darkness.  Maybe she wouldn’t be able to find them and would leave.  Where was Lainey? 
  The figure in the doorway held up an odd looking torch.  She must not have a flashlight with her.  In that case, she would never find them way up there.  Maybe they were safe after all.  The next moments were unreal.  With a grunt, the torch was lobbed up into the air, like a football, a long Hail-Mary, thrown into the end zone.  It fell into the middle of the chapel, drowned from sight by the tractors all around it.  For an instant, there was complete darkness.  The following explosion knocked Nick and John into the wall behind them.  A sharp pain punched into his shoulder, and John slumped into his side.  He shook his head to clear it.  He tried to get up, but John held him down. As he struggled, the flames below grew.  Fantastic shadows leaped out, as the tractors were illuminated, their colors dancing in the wild light.  Orange, and greens and blues.  Smoke began blurring his view of the tractors and his senses returned to him.
  “We have to get out of here,” he said.  “Now.” 

Just click on the title in my signature below.  Only 2.99!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's a funny story.  My niece was talking to a client a couple of days ago, and he told her that he grew up near the farm where Baling takes place.  In fact, he said he and his friends would throw rocks through the stained glass windows of the chapel there and break them.  My niece said, "No, way!  My aunt wrote a story and included a scene very similar to that in her book!"  So when she meets up with him, she will give him a DTB copy of Baling!  He was very excited to read it!  She was so sweet to call me and tell me about it.

Have a great weekend!
Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Nick and John are two teenage brothers from the city.  Their parents are dumping them off for the summer to help their aunt bale hay.  This will build their character, their father claims.  What awaits them, a narrow escape from a tornado, stealing stained glass from an old chapel, a key hidden in a Civil War coat lining, and other adventures, no one could have predicted.

Try Baling for only 2.99!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

To get the weekend going (a little early), here is a snippet from Baling:

“Nick, are you all packed?” Nick’s mother called up from the foyer. “Your father’s ready to go. You and John get down here now.”
  Nick zipped up his bag and put on his favorite red ball cap. He ran his fingers over his comic books on the bedside table. He looked over at John who was getting something out of the closet. Before he knew what he was doing, he unzipped his bag, scooped up the comic books, and shoved them to the bottom of the bag, under all his clothes. Then he re-zipped the bag.
  “C’mon, little bro. Dad’s waiting.”
  “Right behind you,” John said. “Just let me find my swimsuit.”
  “Swimsuit? Man, are you dreaming. Where do you think you’re going swimming?”
  “You never know,” John said, throwing his suit at him. “I found yours. Mine has be here somewhere.”
    “I’ll tell Dad you’ll be down in a sec.” He stuffed his suit in the top of his bag, grabbed it and headed downstairs.
  “All right.”  His mother met him at the foot of the stairs. “Did you pack everything on the list? It’s not like I’ll be here to send you anything you forgot. And Aunt Jess won’t have anything you can borrow either.”
  “Yes, Mom. I got it all. I think,” he said. “Can’t you cancel this class? You and Dad should get your summer off, just like all the other professors.”
  “You mean, why can’t we stay home so you can take that driving class, don’t you?” She smiled up at him.
  “You could teach a class at the college then, instead of tramping all over Civil War battlefields.”
  “It won’t be so bad.”  She put her arm around him. “You’ll have fun. You know Aunt Jess is always up for a good time.”
  “Mom, when am I ever going to learn to drive? When I’m thirty?”
  “Don’t worry about that so much.” She reached up and straightened his ball cap. “Maybe some of the money your Dad and I make this summer could go towards a car for you. I’m not promising. We’ll just have to see.”
  “I call shotgun.”  John came rumbling down the stairs, swinging his bag.
  “Only till we make our first pit stop.”  Nick gave his brother a withering look. “Then I get it.”
  “We’ll call as often as we can.”  Putting her arms around both boys, their mother walked them to the front porch.  “Don’t you boys give Aunt Jess any trouble. She’s not used to having kids underfoot.” She turned. “I’m going to miss you both terribly.”  She reached up and gave each a kiss and a hug. 
  A lump grew in his throat. He wouldn’t see her again for two months. He hadn’t really considered that part of his summer. They climbed down the porch steps and threw their bags into the trunk. Waving, they climbed in.
  “Ok, Wendy, I should get them dropped off and be back by dinner time,” their father said. “Assuming traffic around St. Louis isn’t too bad.”
  All three rolled down the windows and stuck their arms out to wave good-bye as the car turned out of the driveway. Nick took a glance back. His mother was waving at them, brushing something from her eye.

If you'd like to see more, just click on the link in my signature!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Another week come and gone?  How did that happen?
Need a good book to read this weekend?  I'd like to invite you to try out Baling.  Heck, the sample is free, so there's no risk involved!
And maybe you need a break from looking at all that snow.  Baling takes place in the summertime, so you can take a virtual vacation!
Just click on the little blue link in my signature to go to the right place!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Aunt Jess' jam always wins the blue ribbon at the county fair.  It's a special blend of blueberries and red raspberries - a favorite at our house.  The recipe came from my aunt, who always makes jam, and told me once so many years ago, "It really isn't difficult!"


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Carol I bought my wife a Kindle 3 and made sure Baling was on her "to Read" list.  Her and her parents would to go to the Illinois State Fair when she was younger, she actually won the longest hair competition several times.
jp


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, JP!  I have such fond memories of the Illinois State Fair.  One year, my kids got to milk a cow there.  It was sponsored by U of I.  I haven't been in several years, but now I'm craving State Fair junk food!  In fact, there was a KB thread on State Fair junk food a while back.

Nick, John, and Lainey go to a county fair and eat lots of fair food in Baling!  
Ooooh, now I'm hungry.......


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

For the weekend, here's a little snippet from Baling.  I hope you enjoy it!

  She grinned mischievously.  “You want to see me ride one?”
  “What, you mean a cow?”  Nick said.
  “Sure. I used to do it more often.  Mom’ll get mad if she catches me, says it puts them off their milk.  But it’s a blast.”
  She slipped out the side door and ran around to the large doorway the cows used.  She shimmied up the side of the doorway, using the large beams to pull herself up.  
    “Now just wave your arms and say ‘Shoo, shoo,’ and they’ll come out,” she said when she was in the upper corner of the doorway.
  “Shoo, shoo!”  Nick and John both leaned over and waved their arms. 
  The cows regarded them cautiously, then ambled towards the door, en masse.  At that point, Lainey swung herself to the middle of the doorway and as the second cow passed by underneath her, she lightly dropped onto its back, grabbing hold of the skin on either side of the animal’s neck.
  Alarmed, the cow pushed by the one in front of her, bucking her way across the pasture. She turned first to the left, then bucked to the right.  Her tail stood straight up at an incredible angle.
  Lainey’s hair flew out behind, bouncing behind her, catching the sunlight as the cow twisted itself. Her laughter rang out.  She held on for fifteen seconds before throwing a leg over the front and slipping off the cow.  She landed neatly on her feet, turned and with a wide grin, walked back to the boys.
  “Wow, I’ve never seen anything like that,” Nick said.
  “I hope you never do again,” Mrs. Wagner said, coming through the barn door.  “Lainey, how could you?  That poor cow’ll take a week to get her milk production back to normal.  What did you think you were doing?”


Have a great weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ted is the name of the rooster.  He's a mean one.  He has long spurs that he won't hesitate to use on any unsuspecting interloper.  And you thought chickens were harmless.....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My goodness - Kindleboards has so many new members!  Hopefully some will stop by and check out Baling, and see if they might enjoy it!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If you enjoy books that are full of good, clean adventure
If you enjoy books without profanity (oops, one little word did sneak in there!)
If you enjoy books about the countryside
If you have fond memories of growing up in a simpler time

Then you might just enjoy Baling!
Only 2.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Have a great weekend, Kindleboarders! Curl up with a good book and a cup of tea. Or a glass of wine. Or a beer.... You choose!

Read a sample of Baling!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Although a bargain at 2.99, don't let Baling sit in your TBR list!  Enjoy a pleasant romp through the Midwest countryside!  And if you enjoy Baling, be sure and tell your friends.  Spreading the word is the best compliment an author can get!  Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just for fun-----------
The magic Kindle funnel! Waving it around every part of Kindleboards, the magic funnel collects members and guests alike, nearly 1,000 potential readers, gently scooping them up and with a soft shake, tumbles them out onto a scene from Baling. Temporarily disoriented, these confused Kindleboarders scramble to their feet and look around in dismay, wondering where they are and what has become of their computer screens. In a moment, Nick and John appear, pushing a decrepit bicycle down a dust-laden country road, when they spy a forlorn chapel that has become a tractor storage shed. Mischief twinkles in their eyes, the Kindleboarders look on in disbelief, as the two boys sneak into the building. What are you doing? cry the Kindleboarders in unison. Get out! Can't you see the owner of the chapel driving towards you? You'll be caught red-handed! Get out! Get out! Before it's too late! But the boys don't hear, because boys never do, and then it's too late, and the scene grows foggy and the Kindleboarders shake their heads and find themselves back at their computers, each one thinking, What just happened? I'm so confused...
So the magic Kindle funnel fades away, and 1,000 potential readers on Kindleboards at any given time hover their index finger over the 1-click button....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Why would two teenage boys want to break into an old chapel now used as a tractor storage shed?
What does a key hidden in the lining of a Civil War jacket lead to?
Baling will take you on a summer adventure.  The countryside is all but quiet......


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you for stopping by to check out my thread for Baling.  You can download a free sample and see if this might be a story you would enjoy.  There are so many choices out there, it makes your head spin.  I know - my own TBR pile is awfully high. 

Baling is the story of two teenage brothers who find themselves out in the country for the summer.  They run into adventures, mystery, and danger.  Suitable for all ages, and only 2.99.  Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

It's summertime!  State Fair time!  Beach time!  Sit out in the backyard and read a good book time!
Baling is a great choice for a good summer read!  A quiet summer out in the idyllic countryside - NOT!  Stop by and check it out and have a great weekend! (Cheaper than a movie, too!)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just got back from a county fair in Illinois!  Yummy corn dogs, lemon shakeups and funnel cakes!  Big tractors too!  Sheep, bunnies, and chickens.  I guess the pigs, cows, and horses were arriving later......
Anyway, if you enjoy going to the fair, pick up a copy of Baling.  You can join Nick, John, and Lainey as they traverse a county fair..... until they meet up with Ben.  Then the trouble starts!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This morning I have lowered the price of Baling to 0.99!  Stop by and grab a great deal!  Have a fun, relaxing weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy 4th of July Weekend!  Baling is a great, fun summer read, and how can you go wrong at just 0.99?  Try the free sample if you aren't sure.  Happy weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Summertime is fair time!  And to get you in the mood for all the delicious junk food you can sample at your local fair, a snippet from the county fair scene in Baling.  Have a great weekend!


Together they entered the fairgrounds through the main gate, Lainey walking between them.  Her loose hair floated down her back, and she wore a white sleeveless top over red shorts and tennis shoes.  Nick had a hard time taking his eyes off of her.  
  Although it was still early, there were many fairgoers, and all were in a jovial mood.  Children tugged at their parents’ hands, jumping up and down, begging them to hurry to this place or that.  Aromas of the different foods cooking assaulted them as they walked along the main road.  The jumbled sounds of the midway rose above the noise of the crowds, and the Ferris wheel towered above all the other rides.  
 “So, Lainey, what do we do first?” he asked.
 “First thing we do is eat.  Tom Thumb donuts sound good to me.  Let’s split an order.”  She pointed to a stand selling the little confections, took them over and purchased a bag.  She held it out for the boys to take one.  Nick held the warm little donut in his hand, then popped it into his mouth.  It was sweet and delicious, and as soft as a marshmallow.  Within two minutes, the bag was empty.
  “Those were great,” he said.  “We should get some more.”
  “Not so fast.”  Lainey laughed.  “That’s just the beginning.”  She led them towards the midway.  “Let’s wait till after we go on some of those fast rides.  Otherwise we’ll get sick.”


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

When Nick finds a key hidden in the lining of his great-great uncle's Civil War jacket, his summer adventure begins.  Suitable for all ages!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Nick and John are two teenage brothers from the city.  Their parents are dumping them off in the country for the summer to help their aunt bale hay.  To build their character, their father claims.  What awaits them, a narrow escape from a tornado, stealing stained glass from an old chapel, a key hidden in a Civil War coat lining, and other adventures, no one could have predicted.


Have a great weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A great summer read, that will take you back to a favorite summer of your own, perhaps!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Let your summer linger a bit longer with Baling
Only 2.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A fun read for any age!  Baling has adventure, mystery, and just a hint of romance!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ted is the name of the rooster.  He's a mean one.  He has long spurs that he won't hesitate to use on any unsuspecting interloper.  And you thought chickens were harmless.....
Try the free sample of Baling.  Heck, the whole book is only 2.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

How could one summer spent in the quiet countryside turn into the adventure of a lifetime for two teenage brothers from the big city?  Sit back and hang on - there's excitement just around the corner!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A novel for the forever young at heart!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan's "Baling" is a wonderfully written coming of age story about two boys who are sent to their old aunt's farm for the summer to bale hay (hence the title). Thankfully, that's not all they'll do that summer. 

Indeed, it ends up being a summer filled with adventure, mystery, rivalries, and even first love. It's a well-worn formula, but Hanrahan infuses it with life by creating page-turning situations and characters the reader can truly care about. 

By the end of the novel, you'll be just as disappointed as the boys are about the summer winding down. 

"Baling" is a great young adult novel suitable for all ages. After all, you're never too old to remember that first great summer.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Curl up with a good book this weekend!  Baling is a good old country yarn - for any age!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

In time for holiday reading, Baling is now just 0.99!
(I just changed it, so I hope it shows up at 0.99)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

YA adventure, mystery, and a little romance.  Suitable for any age!  And only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A nice story for the New Year!  And only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If you remember one perfect summer, Baling might bring a smile to your face!
Have a great week!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

One summer.  One adventure.  One love.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If you remember one special summer, Baling might bring back some great memories!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's a little snippet from Baling.  I hope you enjoy it!

  She grinned mischievously.  “You want to see me ride one?”
  “What, you mean a cow?”  Nick said.
  “Sure. I used to do it more often.  Mom’ll get mad if she catches me, says it puts them off their milk.  But it’s a blast.”
  She slipped out the side door and ran around to the large doorway the cows used.  She shimmied up the side of the doorway, using the large beams to pull herself up.  
    “Now just wave your arms and say ‘Shoo, shoo,’ and they’ll come out,” she said when she was in the upper corner of the doorway.
  “Shoo, shoo!”  Nick and John both leaned over and waved their arms. 
  The cows regarded them cautiously, then ambled towards the door, en masse.  At that point, Lainey swung herself to the middle of the doorway and as the second cow passed by underneath her, she lightly dropped onto its back, grabbing hold of the skin on either side of the animal’s neck.
  Alarmed, the cow pushed by the one in front of her, bucking her way across the pasture. She turned first to the left, then bucked to the right.  Her tail stood straight up at an incredible angle.
  Lainey’s hair flew out behind, bouncing behind her, catching the sunlight as the cow twisted itself. Her laughter rang out.  She held on for fifteen seconds before throwing a leg over the front and slipping off the cow.  She landed neatly on her feet, turned and with a wide grin, walked back to the boys.
  “Wow, I’ve never seen anything like that,” Nick said.
  “I hope you never do again,” Mrs. Wagner said, coming through the barn door.  “Lainey, how could you?  That poor cow’ll take a week to get her milk production back to normal.  What did you think you were doing?”

Have a great day!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Curl up with a good book this weekend, in front of the fire.  And a cup of hot tea.  Think I'll take my own advice!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If you enjoy books that are full of good, clean adventure
If you enjoy books without profanity (oops, one little word did sneak in there!)
If you enjoy books about the countryside
If you have fond memories of growing up in a simpler time

Then you might just enjoy Baling!
Only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Two brothers. One unforgettable summer. 

Nick Lawson and his brother John have been dumped for the summer with their aunt, out in the middle of the country, to bale hay. 

Not his idea of a great summer. 

But then, he never could have predicted the adventures, dangers, and romance that would unfold around him in the 
quiet countryside.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Stumped on what to read next?  Baling might catch your interest.  Suitable for any age.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

How could one summer spent in the quiet countryside turn into the adventure of a lifetime for two teenage brothers from the big city?  Sit back and hang on - there's excitement just around the corner!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Can you believe it?  The little town in Baling is Red Bud, Illinois!  Where one of the biggest winning lotto tickets was purchased!  Who knew?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Why would two teenage boys want to break into an old chapel now used as a tractor storage shed?
What does a key hidden in the lining of a Civil War jacket lead to?
Baling will take you on a summer adventure.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Curl up with a good book this weekend, and if you're looking for something to read, here is a snippet from Baling.  Enjoy.


  He poked his head out of a small part of the bottom of the broken window.  She was crouched below them.
  “You just about scared me to death,” he said.  Before she could answer, a car approached, its muffler in sad need of replacement.  “Shhhh, I think someone’s coming.”
  She ran over to the side of the chapel and looked around towards the road.  The car’s headlights flashed past her head, the low rumble of the engine slowed.  Instead of passing by, the car rolled to a stop.  Had the driver seen the flashlight shining around and stopped to find out what it was?  He grabbed the flashlight from John and turned it off.  Geez, they were going to get caught red-handed.  How could they ever explain this, after Mrs. Wagner had already told them to stay away from the property?
  The moments dragged on.  The car engine continued to idle, its headlights pointing directly at the chapel. As if in bright sunshine, the stained glass windows came alive with all their color at the front of the chapel.  The door, partly ajar, was outlined with light too.  A silhouetted figure stepped from the car and approached.  Any second now, Mrs. Wagner would open the chapel door and yell at them to get out.  When the chapel door did open, he and John sank down into the darkness.  Maybe she wouldn’t be able to find them and would leave.  Where was Lainey?
  The figure in the doorway held up an odd looking torch.  She must not have a flashlight with her.  In that case, she would never find them way up there.  Maybe they were safe after all.  The next moments were unreal.  With a grunt, the torch was lobbed up into the air, like a football, a long Hail-Mary, thrown into the end zone.  It fell into the middle of the chapel, drowned from sight by the tractors all around it.  For an instant, there was complete darkness.  The following explosion knocked Nick and John into the wall behind them.  A sharp pain punched into his shoulder, and John slumped into his side.  He shook his head to clear it.  He tried to get up, but John held him down. As he struggled, the flames below grew.  Fantastic shadows leaped out, as the tractors were illuminated, their colors dancing in the wild light.  Orange, and greens and blues.  Smoke began blurring his view of the tractors and his senses returned to him.
  “We have to get out of here,” he said.  “Now.”


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Why would two teenage boys want to break into an old chapel now used as a tractor storage shed?
What does a key hidden in the lining of a Civil War jacket lead to?
Baling will take you on a summer adventure.  The countryside is all but quiet......


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Baling is a novel of two teenage brothers and one special summer.  I hope you stop by to take a look - maybe download the free sample!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is a little piece of the review for Baling from Working Girl Review:

I really enjoyed this story. The author has a lovely talent for describing the joy of country living. Indeed, the writing was so vivid I could almost smell Aunt Jess’ chocolate cake baking in the oven, see the beauty of the starry night sky, and feel the soft whisper of the summer breeze. The story was very well paced, with a nice balance of action-packed scenes to keep the pages turning, and plenty of quiet moments where I could pause to savor the beauty of the landscape. The story is strong on family values, and is a refreshing reminder of life’s simple pleasures.

And only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My goodness - Kindleboards has so many new members!  Hopefully some will stop by and check out Baling, and see if they might enjoy it!

Two brothers. One unforgettable summer.

Nick Lawson and his brother John have been dumped for the summer with their aunt, out in the middle of the country, to bale hay.

Not his idea of a great summer.

But then, he never could have predicted the adventures, dangers, and romance that would unfold around him in the
quiet countryside.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's hoping you find a good book this weekend!
And a little snippet from Baling, hopefully to whet your 1-click button fingers! Cheesy

    Nick hopped up on the flatbed wagon alongside John. Sweat was already rolling down his back in the June heat, and as he pulled on his thick leather gloves, he glanced up at a cloudless sky. It was only 9:30 in the morning.
  Perfect weather for baling hay, Aunt Jess had told them at breakfast. Now she was perched on her John Deere, her straw hat, a bit ragged around the edges, bouncing on her head. The tractor pulled the wagon they were on and the baler that raked the hay, bound it, and pushed it up to them. Their job was to haul each bale onto the flatbed and neatly pile them up as they drove around the field.
  Aunt Jess gunned the tractor engine, jolting him and John off balance. She turned and gave them a wicked smile, then steered to the alfalfa field. Once there, Nick jumped down and turned on the baler, like Aunt Jess had shown him earlier. Long sharp fingers started grabbing for the hay that had been cut days ago, then neatly raked into one long winding snake coursing through the field. The musky sweetness of the hay mingled with the tractor’s diesel fumes.
  John seized the first bale as it came grinding through the baler. He heaved it up and struggled to turn around and keep his balance all at the same time. He more or less waddled to the back of the wagon and thumped it down. Nick grabbed the second bale and hauled it back to set next to the first, grinning at his brother. He wanted him to think this was easy.
  “Bet I can buck more bales today than you,” John said. “In fact, I bet you three nights of drying dishes.”
  “That’s a bet you’re going to lose,” Nick said.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

One reviewer wrote, "Baling" is a great young adult novel suitable for all ages. After all, you're never too old to remember that first great summer. 

Only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If you enjoy books that are full of good, clean adventure
If you enjoy books without profanity (oops, one little word did sneak in there!)
If you enjoy books about the countryside
If you have fond memories of growing up in a simpler time

Then you might just enjoy Baling!
Only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Curl up with a good book this weekend!  And if you're looking for something to read, here is a snippet from Baling.  I hope you enjoy it!


  He poked his head out of a small part of the bottom of the broken window.  She was crouched below them.
  “You just about scared me to death,” he said.  Before she could answer, a car approached, its muffler in sad need of replacement.  “Shhhh, I think someone’s coming.”
  She ran over to the side of the chapel and looked around towards the road.  The car’s headlights flashed past her head, the low rumble of the engine slowed.  Instead of passing by, the car rolled to a stop.  Had the driver seen the flashlight shining around and stopped to find out what it was?  He grabbed the flashlight from John and turned it off.  Geez, they were going to get caught red-handed.  How could they ever explain this, after Mrs. Wagner had already told them to stay away from the property?
  The moments dragged on.  The car engine continued to idle, its headlights pointing directly at the chapel. As if in bright sunshine, the stained glass windows came alive with all their color at the front of the chapel.  The door, partly ajar, was outlined with light too.  A silhouetted figure stepped from the car and approached.  Any second now, Mrs. Wagner would open the chapel door and yell at them to get out.  When the chapel door did open, he and John sank down into the darkness.  Maybe she wouldn’t be able to find them and would leave.  Where was Lainey?
  The figure in the doorway held up an odd looking torch.  She must not have a flashlight with her.  In that case, she would never find them way up there.  Maybe they were safe after all.  The next moments were unreal.  With a grunt, the torch was lobbed up into the air, like a football, a long Hail-Mary, thrown into the end zone.  It fell into the middle of the chapel, drowned from sight by the tractors all around it.  For an instant, there was complete darkness.  The following explosion knocked Nick and John into the wall behind them.  A sharp pain punched into his shoulder, and John slumped into his side.  He shook his head to clear it.  He tried to get up, but John held him down. As he struggled, the flames below grew.  Fantastic shadows leaped out, as the tractors were illuminated, their colors dancing in the wild light.  Orange, and greens and blues.  Smoke began blurring his view of the tractors and his senses returned to him.
  “We have to get out of here,” he said.  “Now.”


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ted is the name of the rooster.  He's a mean one.  He has long spurs that he won't hesitate to use on any unsuspecting interloper.  And you thought chickens were harmless.....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Find a good book to start the summer!  Baling has adventure, mystery, a touch of romance, and is suitable for any age.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I believe I wrote Baling to relive some fond memories of when I was a teenager, back in the 70's. (Oooohhh, that seems so long ago now, doesn't it?) I hope you too have fond memories of a special summer or other time of your life.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A nostalgic summer tale.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

One reviewer wrote, "Baling" is a great young adult novel suitable for all ages. After all, you're never too old to remember that first great summer."
0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Mystery, adventure, and romance.  And only 0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A great read during the Holidays!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Romance in the countryside.  And a little mystery too!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If it's too cold outside for you, warm up a bit with this summer romantic story!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ted is the name of the rooster.  He's a mean one.  He has long spurs that he won't hesitate to use on any unsuspecting interloper.  And you thought chickens were harmless.....
Check out more of Baling in my signature below!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If you remember one perfect summer, Baling might bring a smile to your face!
Have a great week!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's a snippet from Baling:

  “Hey, look outside,” John cut him off. “It’s kind of green out there.”
  He leaned over and looked out the small window. They were high enough to have a good view of the countryside around them. All was still, but with an eerie greenness permeating the sky and clouds. A sudden crashing gust of wind hit the windowpane and the low clouds separated themselves from the higher ones, growing blacker. The rain began again in earnest, and as the wind picked up, its angle became more horizontal than vertical. The light in the ceiling sputtered and went dark.
  “This is weird weather,” said John.
  Trees bent from side to side, as though undecided if one way was better than another. Off to the west, a funnel cloud loosely formed, but as it reached for the ground, the ugly shape of it became precisely defined. Huge clouds of dust and debris were swept up into it, and it seemed to grow by the second.
  By now, Nokie was barking and dancing around them.
  Nick stared at the tornado, transfixed. Across two cornfields, it grew blacker, and the swirl of wind sucked everything up inside it. He was paralyzed. Why wasn’t it moving? Didn’t tornadoes move? With a sudden sickening in the pit of his stomach, he realized the twister was moving. It was heading directly at them. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

One reviewer wrote, "Baling" is a great young adult novel suitable for all ages. After all, you're never too old to remember that first great summer.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Lowered the price for Baling to 0.99.  Already enjoying some overnight sales!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Still a bargain at 0.99!


----------

